# Tosh.0: Collas Plus Exposed Arms - Blu-ray Review



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=20858[/img] 
*Title: Tosh.0: Collas Plus Exposed Arms* 

*Movie:* :3stars:
*Video:* :4stars:
*Audio:* :3.5stars: 
*Extras:* :1.5stars: 

*HTS Overall Score:*68




[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=20866[/img]*Summary*
Daniel Tosh’s comedy always make me realize that comedy is subjective. Same as with the “Jackass” crew. Different people take to comedy different ways and it’s one of the reasons why the whole comedy genre is hit or miss and Comedy Central is no different. Lampooning things has been around forever, I mean which one of us hasn’t looked at someone else’s crazy antics and had a good laugh from their idiocy. National Lampoon themselves made a franchise out of making fun of people on the silver screen. Now with Tosh.0 we can do the same thing on a more global scale and more real life. Daniel Tosh takes clips of people doing stupid things on Youtube and lampooning them on his TV show along with a mixture of sketch comedy playing off the instances in said clips. 

In “Collas plus exposed Arms” Daniel Tosh once again delves into the world of youtube, a world where you will wonder just how some people have managed to procreate and continue in existence with the Darwinian law of “survival of the fittest” kicking in. Keeping up constant narration and lampooning of the foolishness of other (with a decidedly adult vernacular, which can be a bit off putting for those sensitive to R rated language). We have everything from a debate where a candidate starts screaming into the audience for no apparent reason, a Russian girl bungee jumping off of a multi-story building with a BED SHEET (oi vey) and even the decidedly unfunny “Baby Yoga” video clip that went viral a few years ago. Here’s where it comes down to humor being subjective. Some of the clips and commentaries are downright hysterical. When you watch someone do something horribly wrong on video you can’t help but laugh at the lunacy. At other times you watch people do stupid things and lampooning it just isn’t funny, it becomes mean spirited and just harsh. It reminds me very much of “Jackass” in many ways. You chuckle at a few of their stunts but other times you’re just sitting there with a disgusted look on your face as you wonder why it’s being laughed at. Especially when it’s something that happens by accident and would normally be a horrible incident, if not for Tosh sitting up there spouting his commentary on the incident. 

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=20874[/img]
Tosh.0 revels in stupidity, and by that I mean it revels in just sitting there and making fun of people the entire time. Sometimes the skits and commentaries are absolutely hysterical and other times mean spirited and just uncomfortable because you know you shouldn’t be laughing at other’s misfortunes, especially when it’s not the person’s fault or a horrible accident. With Tosh’s non-stop verbal commentary the show can be rather funny, but tends to lean towards the crude 9 times out of 10. Tosh has created himself a very niche audience here. It’s going to be blatantly obvious just by a 5 minute youtube watch whether this type of humor is going to be for you. His unapologetic and harsh commentary on the absurd and the stupid is an acquired taste and needs to be viewed as such. As such it's a show I just can't recommend or not recommend due to it's very unique brand of humor which isn't for everyone. 






*Rating:* 

TV-MA



*Video* :4stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=20882[/img]Tosh.0 is shot on digital video for all of the studio shots involving Daniel and look very well done. The show also features a ton of YouTube clips so those scenes will of course be of much worse quality, so it’s a bit of great picture intersprinkled with sub-par quality during those sequences. The picture during the studio shots is really the shows saving grace picture wise, as it sports an EXCELLENT image that showcases the shiny studio audience and its surroundings. Colors are bright and cheerful, contrasts are solid and even black levels are inky black. The only “downside” to the picture is the featured YouTube videos, but that’s hardly a fault of the encoding since its all source related. There is some video noise that springs up here and there, but nothing too wild.












*Audio* :3.5stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=20890[/img]The 5.1 TrueHD track is a decent track for what it is. The vocals come through with sharp clarity and the surrounds have some usage as the audience applauds and cheers and even groans over the stupidity being lampooned. It’s fairly immersive for a comedy show and even showcases some nice surround effects during some of the skit comedy scenes. As expected there’s really not much LFE and only made my amp lights flicker once or twice the whole time. It’s really a track that focuses on the dialogue and not much more. Decent, but nothing that’s going to make you wanna fire up the big system. 



[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=20898[/img]*Extras* :2stars:
• Extended Redemption Interviews
• The Uncut Tiptoes Spoiler







*Overall:* :3.5stars:

“Tosh.0” is one of those weird shows that have been popping up lately. Largely dealing with lampooning stupid people and sketch comedy. There is no real story line as each episode is just another day in the life of Daniel Tosh as he makes fun of people on screen. As such it’s a hard title to recommend since he’s targeting a niche audience of those who grew up watching YouTube and thrive off of the stupid (ala “Jackass”). Some of it’s funny, a lot of it isn’t, but still it’s very subjective as long as you don’t mind the language. Since so much of his show is on youtube itself (ironic isn’t it?) It’s hard to recommend as a must buy for fans, but still, if you like the show already it’s worth checking out as the video quality is much better than what you can get online. 


*Additional Information:*

Starring: Daniel Tosh
Created by: Daniel Tosh, Mike Gibbins
Aspect Ratio: 1.78:1 AVC
Audio: English: Dolby TrueHD 5.1, English DD 2.0
Studio: Paramount
Rated: TV-MA
Runtime: 462 Minutes
Blu-Ray Release Date: June 17th, 2014



*Buy Tosh.0 : Collas Plus Exposed Arms Blu-ray on Amazon*



*Recommendation: Rental at Best​*







More about Mike


----------

